# Any RCI Hilton Head Properties on Beach?



## mikey0531 (Mar 12, 2008)

I know there are a few Marriott properties (II) on the beach in HIlton Head, but are there any RCI properties that are right on the beach?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 13, 2008)

Used to be that Marriott Monarch was RCI and on the beach.  I'll bet it still is

GEORGE


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 13, 2008)

It is. Listed in the RCI guide without the Marriott name and we booked a week there this September.


----------



## gail (Mar 15, 2008)

Sea Crest (Rci #3644) is accross the road from the beach with a pool on the beach itself.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks 

Debi


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2008)

Debi,

Island Club - Seawatch (RCI #0066) is right on the beach. The resort is located at 85 Folly Field Road (about mid-island) and is not too far south from Marriott Barony and the Westin Hotel.


Richard


----------



## bhodgson (Mar 18, 2008)

INteresting about the Monarch - just checked - Marriott still owns it - even though they took their name off of it - have they done that with other older properties there? I know they got rid of one of them - I think one of the originals that they had. Monarch is still my fav for a beach spot even though it is older


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 18, 2008)

bhodgson said:


> INteresting about the Monarch - just checked - Marriott still owns it - even though they took their name off of it - have they done that with other older properties there? I know they got rid of one of them - I think one of the originals that they had. Monarch is still my fav for a beach spot even though it is older



Monarch was purchased by Marriott when they first got into the timesharing business.  Back then it was a Weeks Resort and most of the owners were members of RCI.  Seems like they kept the RCI affiliation, deleting the Marriott name.  It is also my favorite on HHI.

GEORGE


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Monarch*

With II is is listed as Marriott Monarch. In RCI it is Monarch. This was true of one or two older Marriotts listed in RCI where the word Marriott is omitted.


----------

